
Zuckerberg: Non-Evil Non-Genius? - rglovejoy
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/zuckerberg-non-evil-non-genius
======
bherms
I'm not a big Facebook fan by any means, but anyone who legit thinks Zuck is
evil is being ridiculous. The kid is 26 years old, running a multi-billion
dollar company. Like the article says, he was just a hacker trying to make
something cool. He's not a business guy, he's not a marketing guy, he's just a
hacker who has been quickly catapulted into the limelight and trying to figure
out how to run a huge company. When he makes statements that upset people or
does something you don't like, it's not out of malice, it's likely out of not
knowing what else to do. I consider myself a pretty smart, capable, and savvy
individual, but if I had a billion dollar company by 2013, I probably would be
clueless. The only thing genius I see in him is his ability to adapt and
continue to push the company forward and retain his CEO position. I'm
surprised he's not been forced out and been able to remain on the top despite
Facebook being heavily invested in.

------
iamdave
That article was an _extremely_ roundabout way of explaining Metcalfe's Law.

